

Is LinkedIn using a URL strategy I don't know about...? - corwinstephen
http://i.imgur.com/WQyS1.png

======
uams
I recognize the optimizely part. Good guys so I'm glad they've got LinkedIn
using them to AB test.

I was able to duplicate it on the Profile Completion section as well. I didn't
have as many '_*1's. Maybe my profile was more complete then yours? It seems
like an odd way to keep track of progress regardless.

